# Minis, BB shooters



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some BB shooters:
These shoot _really_ well!

The image should print out to actual size, as it's in .gif format.
Right click on image, save it desktop, open image, print the image, cutout with scissors, use spraymount rubber cement on back, put on board, cut it out with saw, round it off.... and enjoy!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Bill,

I applaud your designs not to mention your generosity for sharing them with the rest of the community.

Well done and thankyou


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Bil thanks! I have been messing around a lot with BB shooters these days.
Question, is the first one with the two holes friction fit for tubes?


----------



## coffeeCupPepsiNZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Bill
I'm a newbie, what material are your slingshot made off? are they machined or moulded? awesome designs by the way, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are made from G10 composite.

G10 is fiberglass cloth layers held together by high test epoxy and formed under great pressure.
The material is extremely strong.


----------



## coffeeCupPepsiNZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Those are made from G10 composite.
> 
> G10 is fiberglass cloth layers held together by high test epoxy and formed under great pressure.
> The material is extremely strong.


Thanks for the response, it is certainly something I'm not prepared to work with as a newbie, or indeed without specialized equipment! But the end result is beautiful and I'll keep it in mind for the future. I'll persevere with wood and aluminium for the now...


----------

